
Why I’m excited to own 0% of my startup - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@brianyork/why-i-m-excited-to-own-0-of-my-startup-b9ffd8c92a97?_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9MpKNPn03X03Ffoyn-ex5hQW-jZtgbalbJHgodm3Y5Dvm6hDvUpnI_XtauH7P_6Ywl6F6Gi_GBHXmZwsRwPY0cNVJkOw&_hsmi=21040145
======
paulhauggis
"Despite our initial traction with revenue and customers, we realize that we
still have a long way to go and trying to optimize for ownership now is like
hoarding monopoly money — it’s worthless!"

Yeah, this wouldn't work for me. I've owned 30%+ in all of my companies. I'm
not going to put my life into a company with no assurance legally that I will
own my share when It actually becomes successful.

Money and success change people. All too often, I've seen founders get booted
out of their own company because they signed the wrong contract.

This happened to a friend of mine a few years back. He was essentially turned
into an employee. The CEO even took his name off the website as a founder.

